
Ask HN: File sharing for startup - mgamache
I am part of a small startup ~ 10 people. Several of us work remotely. What&#x27;s the best way to share files? We need to have the latest in everyone&#x27;s hands and we need some granular permissions on files (directories). Should I look at Google Drive &#x2F; Dropbox &#x2F; box.net &#x2F; AWS Zocalo (we host as AWS)?
======
xydac
I would use Nextcloud, Its pretty neat and you can also use WebDAV

Edit : Just in case you were looking for something Selfhosted.

